# How to Test Speed Sensor?



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

After riding for a bit the speedo goes to 0 and sometimes works again and sometimes doesnt. How do you test speed sensors? could it be in the CDI?
I dont want to start buying parts if that is not what it is.

Thanks,

Stretch8z


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think there's a manual available for download here that will tell you exactly how to test it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. tells you exactly how. 
have you greased the speed sensor connector?
or at the very least, pulled it off and reconnected it?


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

I have done both. Where can I find the Manual?
I went in the the manual part, but it said Im not oked to b there.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You have to become a subscriber to this forum. I think it's only 10 bucks for a lifetime subscription. Once you become a SM, you can download all the manuals you want and there are other benefits also. Some if not all of the sponsors of this site will give you discounts if you buy something from them. there is a SM only section of the forum you'll also have access to. It's quick, simple, painless and cheap. Well worth the pocket change it takes.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah SM get full access to all the maps and manual that are on the site.And there are a bunch of them.

I see you have a 05 model.Have you fixed the buss connectors yet? If not you might want to look there for problems as well. Those are the most common electrical problem on the older model Brutes.

I copied a section from the manual that i think is what your looking for. Hope that helps.


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks alot guys!!! I will give it a shot.


----------

